
HOPE X Streaming Live - stox
http://hope.net/stream.html
======
Moral_
If you want to watch it in VLC and not the web player:

    
    
        vlc "http://livestream-f.akamaihd.net/686369_3195566_97867750_1_2096@120921?v=3.0.3&fp=LNX%2011,2,202,394&r=TISMC&g=UNUKFSXFPFLU"

~~~
patrickod
Is anyone else having issues with this stopping every 30 seconds or so? I
can't get a continual stream going at all w/ VLC. The site flash players load
nothing for me either.

~~~
Moral_
Their streaming is real bad, if you're on wireless you're somewhat SOL. It
would stop a ton on wireless I had to plug in to get a good stream.

------
pcl
Ellsberg leaked the Pentagon Papers in 1971. More details:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Ellsberg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Ellsberg)

------
cjbprime
Live transcription of Ellsberg/Snowden talks: [http://piratepad.net/hopex-
ellsberg-snowden](http://piratepad.net/hopex-ellsberg-snowden)

------
rdl
I'm pretty amazed at how well the streaming is working. It's all volunteers,
and they're doing a great job.

~~~
stox
Thanks! I'll relay on your words to those responsible.

------
fossuser
This is a relevant and interesting read from Ellsberg's book Secrets:
[http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2010/02/daniel-
ellsber...](http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2010/02/daniel-ellsberg-
limitations-knowledge)

------
higherpurpose
I hope all of the talks are put on Youtube or somewhere soon. I want to watch
all of them.

